# Netzwerk-Konfiguration



## bobobo (24. März 2007)

Hallo,
habe ein größeres Problem mit Netzwerken.
Ich habe einen Router von t-com, den Teledat 631, einen LAN-Router.
An diesem Hängen 2 PC´s: Platz1 und Platz2. und dann noch ein WLAN-Router, der Fujitsu-Siemens Connect2Air AP 500 .
Beim Teledat ist DHCP deaktiviert und die PC´s sind statisch vergeben:
Platz1: 192.168.2.2
WLAN-Router: 192.168.2.3
Platz2: 192.168.2.4
Der WLAN-Router vergibt per DHCP folgende IP´s: 192.168.2.90 -
192.168.2.110
An dem WLAN-Router möchte ich nun eine LAN-Kamera per Kabel und ein Notebook über WLAN verbinden.
Desweiteren soll die möglichkeit bestehen, das sich noch mehrere Notebooks beim WLAN-Router einlocken können.
Die Kamera kann ich auch statisch vergeben. z.Bsp:192.168.2.5 sowie mein Notebook: 192.168.2.6
Subnet ist überall gleich:255.255.255.0
Standartgateway ist 192.168.2.1
Jetzt mein Problem:
Ich möcht das Platz1, Platz2, mein Notebook, und die Kamera miteinander kommunizieren und über den Teledat ins Internet gehen.
Gleichzeitig, die per WLAN und DHCP-Clients (90-110) auch ins Internet gehen können,AABBEERR Die DHCP-Clients von 90 - 110 dürfen die statischen PC´s nicht sehen, da ich Freigaben an allen PC´s habe.
Geht das mit meinen Routern?
Habe vielleicht vor einen neuen WLAN-Router zu kaufen, andem man das Einstellen kann, aber welchen?
Vielleicht hat jemand eine Lösung für mich.
Gruß Boris


----------



## soyo (24. März 2007)

Über die Eingabeaufforderung in Windows2000(also müsste es auch in XP funktionieren) hatte es mal so funtkioniert:

```
net config server /hidden:yes
```

und zum wieder "einschalten":


```
net config server /hidden:no
```

Du könntest dir 2 Batchdateien schreiben(oder auch eine, wenn du dich damit auskennst). Es funktioniert aber auch einfach über die Eingabeaufforderung.


----------



## bobobo (24. März 2007)

Sorry, nur Bahnhof für mich.
Gruß Boris


----------



## soyo (25. März 2007)

Guten Morgen oder auch guten Tag, doofe Zeitumstellung.

In die Eingabeaufforderung kommst du über 

Start > Programme > Zubehör > Eingabeaufforderung

oder 

Start > Ausführen > cmd

oder für die ganz Schnellen:

Windwos-Taste + R > cmd

Dort gibst du dann *net config server /hidden:yes* ein und die Rechner sollten nichtmehr in der Netzwerkumgebung zu sehen sein.


gruß soyo


----------



## bobobo (25. März 2007)

Das wäre ja schon einmal genial.
Dann könnte man den PC´s irgendeine statische ip geben und nicht wie ich  2 und 3 und 4 usw. , dann wären die PC´s ersteinmal weg.
Aber wenn man auf "Netzlaufwerke verbinden geht, würde man auf Platz1 usw. zugreifen können oder?(auf meine freigegebenen Laufwerke)
Wenn das gehen würde wäre nicht so toll.
Hast du da Erfahrung mit?
und schoneinmal Danke für deine Mühe.
Gruß Boris


----------



## soyo (25. März 2007)

Man hatt trozdem Zugriff. Die Computer sind einfach nicht in der Netzwerkumgebung zu sehen.


----------

